# Frame oder andere Lösung



## cantafunk (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bastele gerade ein einer Homepage und ich habe eine kleine frage.
bisher habe ich immer mit tabellen gearbeitet, habe jetzt aber ein kleines problem. und zwar hätte ich es ungefähr gerne so wie hier
und zwar steht im linken fenster der inhalt und rechts is die navi. und es wird ja nur das linke fenster aktualisiert. ich schliesse mal drauf dass das hier mit frames gemacht ist, oder? ich habe leider mit frames nicht so viel am hut.  wie binde ich denn ein frame direkt in die mitte ein. geht das denn das ich nen frame in ner tabelle unterbringe?
hat jmd rat?

gruss


----------



## Eminem (16. Januar 2004)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann (Der Quelltext hat es auch bestätigt) wurde das auf Deiner Beispielsseite anhand eines iframes gelöst. Den iframe musst Du dann nur noch in die passende Tabelle (Zeile/Spalte) einfügen.

iframe:

```
<iframe name="main" src="startframe.html" width="" height="" frameborder="0"></iframe>
```

Mit dem iframe kannst Du dann genauso umgehen wie mit normalen frames, nur mit dem Vorteil, dass Du eben die Seite trotzdem in Tabellen bauen kannst und nicht in lässtigen frames.

Hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben.

MFG Eminem


----------



## cantafunk (16. Januar 2004)

hallo eminem!

danke, das ists was ich gesucht habe. habe auch schon ne kleine hilfestellung zu iframes gefunden. thx

gruss


----------



## cantafunk (16. Januar 2004)

so, jetzt hab ich aber ein anderes problem. ich habe jetzt mal was mit iframe erstellt und mit den browser durchgecheckt. im ie ist es alles wie es seien soll. im opera zeigt er nur die scrollbalken nicht in meiner farbe an, aber im netscape (6.2.2) kann ich gar nicht scrollen, aber der inhalt wird angezeigt.
gibt es denn eine ähnliche möglichkeit wie iframes, das in allen browsern, bzw in den oben genannten, richtig funktioniert

gruss


----------



## Eminem (16. Januar 2004)

Versuchs mal mit:

```
scrolling="auto"
```

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es in jedem einzelnen Browser aussieht, aber z.B. auf einem Mac betrachtet werden eingefärbte Scrollbalken immer nur in ihrer Ursprungsfarbe angezeigt.

MFG Eminem


----------



## cantafunk (16. Januar 2004)

ah danke, ich hatte "scrolling" auf "yes" eingestellt und siehe da mit "auto" zeigt auch der netscape den scrollbalken an. aber wie auch der opera bleiben die balken grau. ich glaube damit muss ich wohl leben  

danke nochmal für deine hilfreichen antworten.

gruss


----------

